# Figuring it all out-



## Passionate JK (7 mo ago)

Hello new member dealing with a new side of wife I didn’t know existed after 10 years of marriage.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Passionate JK said:


> Hello new member dealing with a new side of wife I didn’t know existed after 10 years of marriage.


Welcome to TAM @Passionate JK . What's going on with your wife?


----------

